# Defeated in Higgins Lake... Round two?



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

So myself and two others drew tags with 8 points for the red oak BMU. We picked our own spots on public land and baited every weekend and twice the week before the opener. We had 5 active baits and a few had good daylight activity. Of course that came to a screeching halt on Sep 16 the day before the hunt started. I assume mostly due to the insanely hot temps that rolled in just in time for the hunt. Our baits basically all went completely dead beginning opening day. We gave a good effort sitting each evening, were careful with scent and tried to hunt smart all week with no sightings. My family got a nasty illness that wiped out my wife and kids throughout course of the week and I had to throw in the towel and head home on Thursday to help out at home. 
I still feel I have some unfinished business with these bears but I can't take any significant amount of time away from work or family at this point so my question is... would it be worth while to make the 2hr drive up there to bait a couple of times just to hunt one or two evenings of the archery season? I'm not sure if the bears will be more or less consistent at the baits now. We had baited with sticky granola and I've read a lot about their diets changing now which also may have played a role in the baits going cold. Could I mix in some apples to add some natural food? Are the bears going to be more nocturnal now than they were before? Should in shift gears and focus on Whitetails and wait another 8 years to get revenge??? 
I know anything is possible, just wanted to hears the opinions of some of you more seasoned bear killers.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

It's going to cool off tomorrow. I would get back out there.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Can't shoot one from the lazy boy. A chance is still a chance and it only take a couple minutes to turn a bad season into the best one ever.


----------



## rickwalley (Jan 22, 2010)

I would 100% stay after it. 8 years is a long time to not give it your all. Let's face it…it can only get better. Weather is going back to normal…Go kill one !!


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Go for it! 8 years is a long wait. If you got any chance to get back out, do it, you will be glad you did. Good luck.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

As for what bait to use... 

If every time you opened up the fridge you saw the same thing, would you keep going back to the fridge or look in the cupboard? 

Bears like variety, just like we do.


----------



## can'tstop (Mar 6, 2012)

I would keep hunting. My baits always went cold after 1st day of red oaks season. If I didn't get bear on 1st night I would not see a bear until bow season started again. Less hunter in wood so less bait pile food for bears. Put out sunflower seeds with your granola or some other kind of treat. 

Good luck.


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> As for what bait to use...
> 
> If every time you opened up the fridge you saw the same thing, would you keep going back to the fridge or look in the cupboard?
> 
> Bears like variety, just like we do.


Depends, if it were Captain and Coke I would be a repeat customer Good point tho.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I think you should go hunting.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lots of red oak has bait restriction so watch out for the deer food.

Its going to be rough I think... state land. lets see, what happened that weekend... Small game opener and youth hunt come to mind... oh and the warm weather didn't help! And guys hanging stands, etc. If (and even if not) deer baiting is legal where you go, there will be corn for them to eat.

That said, we have seen bears hang around into early October on years we have hunted them. This is on private land.

If you can do it, go for it. Its an every 8 year thing and there's always a chance.


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

Throw some apple pie filling, or some of the 2 for a dollar apple pies (I get them at the aunt millies outlet). I have found many times this is the only part of the bait they hit. I have actually mixed the pies in a bait log with cake sprinkles and other goodies, only to have the bear dump the log and eat only the pies. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Definitely hunt. The Bears should be active until the end of Oct..Tomorrow, I add moose scraps to the bait ( local butcher ) . The Bears love them. Older Bears love lard/ oil because of all the rotten teeth from the sweets . Their digging up the ground to get it all. I feel this is the best . It's too bad you have restrictions on your baits.
I'm hunting next week then taking a young lad out for his first bear.
Good luck.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Hunt man! Persistence is the key to attain your goals.


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and insight guys. You've got me convinced. Now I just need to convince my wife, any tips for that?? Haha!
If I can make a few trips back I think I will set a new bait site and maybe continue with one of the first ones we started and let the cameras decide where I need to hunt.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I know you have restrictions on bait but is oil or lard deemed food?? The older Bears love lard / oil. Dig a hole and put about 60 gallons of oil in the ground. The Bears will eat the lard like candy and make a huge trail right to your bait for other Bears to follow. Lard is the best of the two, some Chinese restaurants use it . I know if I go away , the lard keeps the bigger ones coming back. Most of the young bears don't know about it so they leave which is good. After 4 years I have lots of sows teaching their young about lard and oil. Good luck .


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I used over 100 gallons of fryer grease this year. Nothing better for attractant IMO. When the ***** and other critters and bears find it they leave an instant scent trail to the bait. I grease stump and trees every couple of baiting trips 5 gallons at a time. By season end the smell is hard to pass up for a hungry bear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My brother had a drum with a bunch of fryer grease in it. Never even got tipped over. I think he had 6-8 bear visiting regularly. Maybe they didn't like whatever was fried in it lol


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I use grease as attractant not feed. I've seen them drink this stuff before but I use it more for smell then food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstgman (Oct 3, 2007)

8 years to get a tag and your not hunting every possible moment? I vote for getting after it. 8 years is a long investment.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Lol, I have so many Bears ,their isn't a single raccoon or yoke in any of the videos from the past 4 years. I collect lard and oil all year, and I bait 6-7 months every years.
Go back and sit. Good Luck.


----------

